# What about a TPU F@H/WCG-BOINC joint effort?



## BUCK NASTY (May 4, 2009)

Paulieg has come up with a very promising idea. He is asking the F@H team to crunch their CPU's for the WCG/BOINC team in exchange for the WCG/BOINC team folding their GPU's for the F@H team. Personally, I think it's a great idea and adds synergy to both our teams. We all know that our CPU's are more productive crunching than folding. So, what do you guy's think about this?

Edit: We already have 4 GPU's pledged to the F@H team from the WCG/BOINC team.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 4, 2009)

I'm already doing this


----------



## a_ump (May 4, 2009)

does WCG work in idle as the F@H app does? or is it somewhat demanding and something that needs turned off during gaming?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 4, 2009)

a_ump said:


> does WCG work in idle as the F@H app does? or is it somewhat demanding and something that needs turned off during gaming?



I can play all my games fine with WCG running. It only uses free resources, so if you're playing a game and it's using 90% of all your cores, it will use the other 10%.


----------



## 4x4n (May 4, 2009)

It runs in the background just like f@h. Shouldn't affect normal use.


----------



## PaulieG (May 4, 2009)

I really think that this could be a great partnership. I'm looking forward to folding my gtx260, 9600gso and 8800gts 320.


----------



## DonInKansas (May 4, 2009)

This would be great on quads, as most games don't use all them cores anyway.


----------



## Kursah (May 4, 2009)

I'm doing this also, started crunching on the CPUs about a week and a half ago or so. I'm leaving the GPU's folding though, I figure best of both worlds, donating to more good causes, definately a good way to go.


----------



## PaulieG (May 4, 2009)

Kursah said:


> I'm doing this also, started crunching on the CPUs about a week and a half ago or so. I'm leaving the GPU's folding though, I figure best of both worlds, donating to more good causes, definately a good way to go.



Exactly.


----------



## a_ump (May 4, 2009)

then sign me up , i'll download the app and whatnot in a few


----------



## aCid888* (May 4, 2009)

I'll put my 9800GTX+ to work, also, my 8800GT and my 4870...should give a nice boost to F@H.


Here's a quote from the WCG section for the people wondering if it will effect anything:



aCid888* said:


> I did my first full day of WCG crunching today and I have to say, *it makes no difference to anything I do on my PC.*
> 
> *I'm currently clocked at 4GHz on this E8400 and I let WCG use 100% of my CPU, yet I still managed to play CoD4 with no discernible loss in FPS or any other ill effects.*


----------



## a_ump (May 4, 2009)

downloading, now instead of having 2 separate F@H and WCG threads, we should make 1 for both with instructions to both and links to join both in the same thread.

EDIT: lol, my F@H app never used a lot of my cpu at idle, but WCG isn't shy haha my CPU usage keeps fluctuating from 50-100% usage. and i no longer have the idle temps of 38 but of 48-52 haha. interesting program like a 24/7 mini stress test


----------



## bogmali (May 4, 2009)

Huh what's going on here

So basically fold with your GPU and crunch with your CPU 

Hmmnnn, not a bad idea there...oh wait a minute I've been doing that already

Fold and crunch on folks


----------



## mmaakk (May 4, 2009)

Just joined in 

Starting with my E8400. Wanna see how it goes...

If I like it and... If I see F@H is getting new members, will join in with my X6800 and E6850


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 4, 2009)

Converted my E8400 over. Will do the other 4 CPU's tomorrow.


----------



## a_ump (May 4, 2009)

now can i run the F@H app and WCG on my CPU? as i have a 7800GTX and it can't fold, but i want to continue folding.


----------



## bogmali (May 4, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Just joined in
> 
> Starting with my E8400. Wanna see how it goes...
> 
> If I like it and... If I see F@H is getting new members, will join in with my X6800 and E6850




:shadedshu SOOOOOO, my invitation/taunting to you wasn't good enough eh

So basically you only heed Buck's advise I see how it is


----------



## Duxx (May 4, 2009)

Ohhhh I like this idea.  Now i just need to fix my damn rigs!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 4, 2009)

When I get my GTX 285, Ill fold on it and crunch with CPU.


----------



## mx500torid (May 4, 2009)

Doing this already got 5 gpu folding and 5 cpu crunching, COLDING!!! I can game fine on all my rigs with both of these running, and it seems ,maybe my imagination that my 4850 doesnt reset  as much with cruncing going.


----------



## mmaakk (May 4, 2009)

bogmali said:


> :shadedshu SOOOOOO, my invitation/taunting to you wasn't good enough eh
> 
> So basically you only heed Buck's advise I see how it is



You are completely right!!

*Hail Buck*


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2009)

Got this going on my rigs...and ordered another 260 just to make up the difference for my Folding


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 4, 2009)

Folding with my 9800GTX currently.


----------



## a_ump (May 4, 2009)

will F@H run just as good as before with WCG running on my CPU as well?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 4, 2009)

My 8600GT will get suffocated by folding thoughit's already idles at 55 degrees


----------



## silkstone (May 4, 2009)

I can't run both - it has to be one or the other  when doing both my ppd on each are halved


----------



## Mindweaver (May 4, 2009)

I registered, and so far i have 6 machines crunching. I'm still adding more machine I'll post a more defined list of pc's later today. Nice folding & Crunching go hand 'n' hand!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 4, 2009)

Anyone needing an WGC avvy send a PM to 123bob or me


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I registered, and so far i have 6 machines crunching. I'm still adding more machine I'll post a more defined list of pc's later today. Nice folding & Crunching go hand 'n' hand!



Welcome to the team ..hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## Mindweaver (May 4, 2009)

Thanks oily_17!

Here is the list of Machines i have crunching so far 

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield
Dual Processor Intel Xeon Prestonia 2.80ghz HT's
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T7200 Merom
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Manchester
AMD Athlon XP thoroughbreed 2000+ 
AMD Athlon XP 1700+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 1700+ 
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 1700+
AMD Duron 1.30Ghz Morgan
AMD Duron 800mhz Spitfire
AMD Duron 700mhz spitfire @ 747.5mhz


Folding GPU's

EVGA GTX285 SuperClocked and then some 
EVGA 9600 GT (Down and out.. waiting on new Cooler... Who knew folding created heat?) 
ATI Radeon Sapphire 3850 512mb (soon be replaced by 4830 or 4850)
ATI Radeon Sapphire 4760 512mb




> “As long as I feel the warmth from the sun and breathe precious air…. I must ask questions to feed the Mind!”


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2009)

Nice list of rig's, those should crunch some numbers 

+1 on the folding creating heat...but saves on the oil bill


----------



## Mindweaver (May 4, 2009)

The Crunching list should run 24/7. I'm hoping to add another E8400 @ 4.05ghz and E6600 tonight.. Just not enough time in a day.. 




> “As long as I feel the warmth from the sun and breathe precious air…. I must ask questions to feed the Mind!”


----------



## 4x4n (May 4, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks oily_17!
> 
> Here is the list of Machines i have crunching so far
> 
> ...



That will produce some very nice work. Thanks for contributing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 5, 2009)

my how to on setting up BOINC if anyone needs it.... 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93395


----------



## Mindweaver (May 6, 2009)

Nice guide Fitseries3. My only suggestion would be to install as a service for anyone installing this on a work PC that has the user rights. This way if the user log's out the machine is still crunching.



> “As long as I feel the warmth from the sun and breathe precious air…. I must ask questions to feed the Mind!”


----------



## 123bob (May 9, 2009)

(Note - I generated this post in the equivalent thread in the WCG forum.  This is a copy here. Some of it is directed to the WCG team and some to both teams....)


In light of Mindweaver's and other folder's commitment to this cooperative effort to max out both of our teams, I have a bit of a power up for the folding capability of my here-to-fore WCG only crunching farm.  Kudos to you guys for bringing all the crunching power to our WCG team...  It has been noticed...

These will go on the TPU folding team as soon as I can get them shoved in and set up.  I would expect "123bob's" stats at F@H to go up a bit quicker....  Four copies of 260-216 overclocked goodness....







Thx to my XS teammate, 4x4n for the suggestion.    I looked at Fry's today and lo and behold, these were on special for $169 each.  From this link, it looks like a bargain considering the shipping...

As most of the "older"  WCG team members know, I crunch a fairly extensive quad farm for XS WCG.  That's my home crunching team.  I have brought that full power here twice. (Second only to Rammie, but what can I say, that dude's crazy....  Actually, I'm skipping i7/Gainstown and waiting for 32nm...)  The first time was to say thanks for hosting us when XS went down for a bit.  

The second time was to help push us over the top with the 1 million PPD criteria that allowed us to get this subforum.  When I left, I kept one good quad on the TPU team under "123bob_TPU".  My main farm is still under "123bob" for Xtreme. 

I _*believe*_ in this team.  That's why I left a quad.  I had suggested that some trade between the F@H and WCG teams would be beneficial for all of us, and more importantly, for humanity...  You guys took that, ran with it, and made it yours.  KUDOS to all, WCG and F@H!! 

With the growth of this cooperative effort, we have folks, like Mindweaver, sticking everything they have on WCG.  I appreciate that.  What it did was make me realize that _my farm was not living up to it's possible potential_.  When I crunch, I could give a shizz about GPUs.  I'm running $3 Ebay Virge cards, made in 1995.  All of those machines have 2 PCIe x16 slots sitting empty on the mobos....  For $169 each slot, that's what I call a cheap upgrade to the farm.  I have lots more GPU space that I could add to the farm.  We'll see how these run, and how the price per production works out on these first four.

As a farmer, I looked ahead and tried to buy PSUs wisely.  Most of the farm has 750 watt Silverstone PSUs that have been rock solid.  Of course, I didn't need that capacity for the job at hand.  I just knew there was a reason to spend the extra 20 bucks and go bigger on a building block like a PSU....(Lesson here, think strategically when you build crunchers or folders...)

So, there you have it.  Time to quit typing and start installing!!

My best to you, all crunchers and folders out there,
Bob


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 9, 2009)

123bob said:


> (Note - I generated this post in the equivalent thread in the WCG forum.  This is a copy here. Some of it is directed to the WCG team and some to both teams....)
> 
> 
> In light of Mindweaver's and other folder's commitment to this cooperative effort to max out both of our teams, I have a bit of a power up for the folding capability of my here-to-fore WCG only crunching farm.  Kudos to you guys for bringing all the crunching power to our WCG team...  It has been noticed...
> ...



Thank you for your generous donation to the folding team. You obviously believe in synergy, as this will spur renewed commitment for both our teams. With that said, I'm throwing together a crunching rig right now!


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 9, 2009)

today im start i have an internet connection in my home now


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2009)

123bob said:


> These will go on the TPU folding team as soon as I can get them shoved in and set up.  I would expect "123bob's" stats at F@H to go up a bit quicker....  Four copies of 260-216 overclocked goodness....




WOW, that's awesome 123bob


----------



## Mindweaver (May 9, 2009)

123bob said:


> I _*believe*_ in this team.



Thanks 123bob!

I'm working on 5 more machines to add to the fold. I hope to have 27 machines crunching by mid next week.


----------



## mike047 (May 9, 2009)

I have on GPU set up and running on a Windoze box..I have more cards but they are on Ubuntu boxes. 10 Nvidia and an ATI.

I need a Patient Linux Guru to help me set them up.  I prefer not to use wine if that can be done.

Anybody help an "OLD" guy out


----------



## Mindweaver (May 10, 2009)

mike047 said:


> 10 Nvidia and an ATI.



Mike047 can you list your cards? Thanks


----------



## Mindweaver (May 10, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I have more cards but they are on *Ubuntu* boxes.



Mike047 what version of Ubuntu are you running? did you upgrade to 9.04? The new version is really stable.. Everything is a lot snapper too!  

http://www.ubuntu.com/files/countdown/static.png


----------



## hat (May 10, 2009)

Sure, I'll run it, but I can't run F@H on my pc because my cpu is too weak and my integrated 8100 is pissing in the wind and my incoming 7900gt can't do it because it's not supported. Is my cpu strong enough for WCG?


----------



## mike047 (May 10, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Mike047 what version of Ubuntu are you running? did you upgrade to 9.04? The new version is really stable.. Everything is a lot snapper too!
> 
> http://www.ubuntu.com/files/countdown/static.png



I run 8.04LTS  I tried 8.10 and did not like the way it looked

All boxes are dedicated cruncher, so I am happy with 8.04 for the present.

I have 2-260, 2-250, 2-8800gt, 9800gt, 4850, 4-9600GSO and another 260 coming.  They were on GPUGrid but there are work unit issues at the present.

The windoze box has a 9600GSO.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 10, 2009)

hat said:


> Sure, I'll run it, but I can't run F@H on my pc because my cpu is too weak and my integrated 8100 is pissing in the wind and my incoming 7900gt can't do it because it's not supported. Is my cpu strong enough for WCG?



I suppose any CPU will work with WCG, just as longa s it doesn't overheat...


----------



## hat (May 10, 2009)

well technically my CPU is strong enough for F@H—if I run the single core client. but that's not even worth running. I guess I should rephrase my question: is it worth it running WCG on my machine?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, basically it should be worth running.
you can try one project now and see if it is worth it


----------



## Mindweaver (May 10, 2009)

hat said:


> well technically my CPU is strong enough for F@H—if I run the single core client. but that's not even worth running. I guess I should rephrase my question: is it worth it running WCG on my machine?



Hat that's an impressive overclock for that single core chip. I'm sure the 65nm helped.  You turned a 45w processor into a 65w - 90w processor...  

But, yea it should crunch fine. The closest I have to that is a socket A 2200+ I've listed the stat's for that chip for the past 4 days.


```
Statistics Date  	Total Run Time
(y:d:h:m:s) 		                       Points Generate    Results Returned
 5/10/09 		0:000:22:12:06 		1,022 		        2
 5/8/09 		0:000:12:09:02 		475 		        1
 5/7/09 		0:000:14:32:41 		851 		        1
 5/6/09 		0:000:11:44:10 		580 		        1
```

Happy Crunching! & Folding!


----------



## 123bob (Jun 1, 2009)

*Temporary breathing room....*

Some of you, who I don't know, but respect, I'm about to roll over....  So in light of this, and in order to propagate this cooperative team idea to my home team, I am powering down a little, for a bit.....

I had six 260-216s here, an 8800GTX, and an 8600GTS here.

I brought one 260-216 to the new folding team we are trying to get off the ground at Tech REACTION.  

I have posted up on my home XS team about a partnership, and put three more 260-216s there.  

So, my output here is two 260-216s, one 8800GTX, and one 8600GTS,  for the time being.  *EDIT:*  I will power back up when I catch another 260-216 sale...I still have empty PCIe slots on half my rigs... :*END EDIT*

Quite honestly, I didn't realize I powered up QUITE so much when I joined the team trade effort.

Regards,
Bob


----------

